# ford 4000 3 piont hitch problem



## berryhill38659 (Mar 24, 2013)

I got a 67 ford 400 the lift won't hold in place its either up or down . what could be my problem fluids is full and it doesn't have hydraulic hook up on it is that something that I can add to it so I can run a front bucket ? thanks for any help


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Your 4000 probably has an internal hydraulic leak somewhere in your hydraulic system: Could be one or more of the following:

- Worn or damaged check valve ball or seat.
- Selector valve worn or damaged.
- Unload valve plug worn
- Lift cylinder safety valve damaged
- Faulty lift piston seals
- Control valve worn
- Damaged o-rings between lift cylinder and lift cover, or between lift cover and the accessory cover.
- Cracked or porous lift cylinder or lift cover castings.

The above is taken directly from my I&T shop manual troubleshooting section. If you are going to tackle this job, you will need a shop or service manual to do the job. You will have to remove the lift cover to access the above items. 

Internal hydraulics are usually inadequate to operate a loader. Too slow. The best arrangement is to install a front engine-mounted pump to supply hydrauics for a loader.


----------

